# Married mum sent to jail for sex with boys



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4195195/mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us/

Part that got me was "Her husband David, who is standing by her, blamed the scandal on his wife’s insomnia."

??????? What?

She wasn't very sleepy when she was getting up to all sorts in the car was she...quite awake she was..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4195195/mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us/
> 
> Part that got me was "Her husband David, who is standing by her, blamed the scandal on his wife’s insomnia."
> 
> ...


Yeah. Insomnia. :wtf:

MI mom sentenced to 57 months for sex with minors ? Normangee Star


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I always find these sorts of posts interesting because the number of men who do things like this far out number the women who do it. And in many cases, if not most, their wife stands with them making all kinds of excuses.

Is iT post worthy because it's rarer for women to do this, so when one is caught it's big news?

And yes, it's awful, no matter who does it. And it's awful when a spouse makes excuse for the perpetrator, regardless of gender.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Yeah. Insomnia. :wtf:
> 
> MI mom sentenced to 57 months for sex with minors ? Normangee Star


Where were these female insomniacs when I was a teenage boy?!? :|


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry...I don't get what a 14 year old child to a mature women...married WTF...maybe its me...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ZedZ said:


> Sorry...I don't get what a 14 year old child to a mature women...married WTF...maybe its me...


Yea, I don't get what an adult man (mature) sees in a 14 year old child, or any child either. But this sort of things happens far too often. There are just sick people in this world. Sad, very sad.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Elegirl I respectfully disagree with your numbers. 

Men just get prosecuted to the full extent of the law and publicly shamed. Women's cases get downplayed and minimized because of the ... 'Hey, wink, nod, lucky lad, where were these cougars when I was growing up' attitude extant in the press.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is it possible they somehow freeze in their emotional development at -for example- aqe 14?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

syhoybenden said:


> Elegirl I respectfully disagree with your numbers.
> 
> Men just get prosecuted to the full extent of the law and publicly shamed. Women's cases get downplayed and minimized because of the ... 'Hey, wink, nod, lucky lad, where were these cougars when I was growing up' attitude extant in the press.


Not true at all.

Most men are never prosecuted for child sexual abuse. And when they are, most get very lenient sentences.

Women actually get harsher sentences.

I have some articles from research on this. But I'm heading out the door right now so I'll post the links later tonight.

The major difference in the level of sentencing is that men are more likely to molest much younger children. So the penalties are harsher.

Most women who do this tend to molest teen age boys/girls. So the sentences are not as harsh just as they are not as harsh for men who molest teens.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Is it possible they somehow freeze in their emotional development at -for example- aqe 14?


I know couple who I think may now be in jail.

They would start having sex in woods near to their home and invite young boys to have sex with her, while the husband watched.

They seemed like a normal couple.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BobSimmons said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4195195/mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us/
> 
> Part that got me was "Her husband David, who is standing by her, blamed the scandal on his wife’s insomnia."
> 
> ...


I am SO tired of these weak men. Nothing noble about this, it perpetuates the problem. There are too many guys like this. TOO MANY.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4195195/mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us/
> 
> Part that got me was "Her husband David, who is standing by her, blamed the scandal on his wife’s insomnia."
> 
> ...


If you substitute the J in her last name with a Z it becomes Laziness... Conspiracy??????????


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Not true at all.
> 
> Most men are never prosecuted for child sexual abuse. And when they are, most get very lenient sentences.
> 
> ...


check out female sex offenders.org

some pretty interesting statistics. according to them women abuse children almost as much as men and when they do it much worse.

but nobody believes it .

an eye opener for sure. kind of like women who physically abuse their husbands it way under reported because of the shame men feel.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I always find these sorts of posts interesting because the number of men who do things like this far out number the women who do it. And in many cases, if not most, their wife stands with them making all kinds of excuses.
> 
> Is iT post worthy because it's rarer for women to do this, so when one is caught it's big news?
> 
> And yes, it's awful, no matter who does it. And it's awful when a spouse makes excuse for the perpetrator, regardless of gender.



It had nothing to do with the gender of the lady, in fact these stories now are almost a dime a dozen in this day and age (how on earth they think they ever get away with it is a mystery). It's the excuse that puzzled me because it's contradictory to what the woman is saying, she says it's a mistake she regrets, the husband is chalking it up to insomnia induced psychosis causing her to cheat?


----------



## m00nman (Nov 29, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I always find these sorts of posts interesting because the number of men who do things like this far out number the women who do it. And in many cases, if not most, their wife stands with them making all kinds of excuses.
> 
> Is iT post worthy because it's rarer for women to do this, so when one is caught it's big news?
> 
> And yes, it's awful, no matter who does it. And it's awful when a spouse makes excuse for the perpetrator, regardless of gender.


I don't know why but this post reminds me of a story that came out recently about how Pete Rose was having sex with a girl who was under the age of consent while he was a player in Cincinnati. He was 34 and a father of 2 at the time. Apparently thinking about baseball wasn't enough for Rose to run the bases before the field was ready so he's definitely NOT going to get into the HOF.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Steve1000 said:


> Where were these female insomniacs when I was a teenage boy?!? :|


Much more easier nowadays with the advent of social media, have to say I bagged a few women using myspace back in the day but phones were not optimized for high speed internet browsing back then but now you can set up a facebook/twitter page on your phone and sneak out and use it away from your partner.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

no matter how you slice it, the husband still comes out as a cuckold loser....yeah she is going to prison but i suspect she kept him in his own prison for a lot longer.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> no matter how you slice it, the husband still comes out as a cuckold loser....yeah she is going to prison but i suspect she kept him in his own prison for a lot longer.


Circumstances might be a touch more complicated who knows? Maybe he's detached but holding it together for the kids?
Maybe he is a delicate petal afraid to cut loose because of her family. Money etc etc.

Whatever the reasons may be, the insomnia angle was just bizarre.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Circumstances might be a touch more complicated who knows? Maybe he's detached but holding it together for the kids?
> Maybe he is a delicate petal afraid to cut loose because of her family. Money etc etc.
> 
> Whatever the reasons may be, the insomnia angle was just bizarre.



your right i don't know the whole story and as crazy as that story is it might true...so Bob in his position would you stay married to her?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

BobSimmons said:


> Whatever the reasons may be, the insomnia angle was just bizarre.


My partners have all dozed off during sex, but none have had insomnia.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Lostinthought61 said:


> your right i don't know the whole story and as crazy as that story is it might true...so Bob in his position would you stay married to her?


Not a chance. 

But when I was much younger I did get cheated on and I stayed, of course nothing as extreme as this but crazy situations make you do crazy things.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

BobSimmons said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4195195/mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us/
> 
> *Part that got me was "Her husband David, who is standing by her, blamed the scandal on his wife’s insomnia."*


*Yeah! Just the mere thought of all of that young stiff stuff, must have undoubtedly kept her endlessly awake, both day and night!

Maybe even kept his "cuckolded" a$$ up just a little bit, too!*


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

He may have been saying what he needed to for the lawyers and crap. The insomnia psychosis thing is real but unlikely it was the case here and something that was trying to be thrown out there as a defence strategy


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> He may have been saying what he needed to for the lawyers and crap. The *insomnia psychosis* thing is real but unlikely it was the case here and something that was trying to be thrown out there as a defence strategy


*Let's just say that not even a drunken, blithering idiot would ever dream of employing a legal criminal defense strategy like that before a competent judge and a jury of his peers! *


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BobSimmons said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/4195195/mum-jailed-romp-underage-boys-lajiness-michigan-us/
> 
> Part that got me was "Her husband David, who is standing by her, blamed the scandal on his wife’s insomnia."
> 
> ...


Chumps gonna chump.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Let's just say that not even a drunken, blithering idiot would ever dream of employing a legal criminal defense strategy like that! *


Likely though nothing would shock me these days either. If there's a dr who will say it's a mental desease then there will be people who try to abuse it. 

Maybe it was just the excuse she gave her husband. 

Though insomnia induced sleep walking has been used as a defence. Should have gone with that one


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Doubt she was asleep while sexting.

Or while having sex in the bathtub.

Or while banging the other (adult) guy she was cheating on her husband with.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Whether or not her husband sticks by her is immaterial as long as he appears to stick by her..When she is in jail she will apply for parole as soon as possible.If she doesn't have a husband waiting for her in their home then probation authorities will have to find her accommodation and a job.Much easier to deny her parole and let her serve her full sentence.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

With sex offender status she should not be allowed back in the home with her children.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BobSimmons said:


> It had nothing to do with the gender of the lady, in fact these stories now are almost a dime a dozen in this day and age (how on earth they think they ever get away with it is a mystery).


Even today, most men and women who do this sort of thing get away with it. The percentages that are prosecuted are actually very low. I volunteered at an organization that helped child victims of sexual abuse. More than 80% of the perpetrators are never charged or prosecuted. Most of the time, the victim (a child) is blamed by the spouse (usually the wife) and most other relatives. It's heartbreaking to watch when the mother (or father), siblings and extended family turn of the victim.




BobSimmons said:


> It's the excuse that puzzled me because it's contradictory to what the woman is saying, she says it's a mistake she regrets, the husband is chalking it up to insomnia induced psychosis causing her to cheat?


Apparently there is a disorder called "insomnia induced psychosis". Sleep disorders, insomnia being one of them, can cause psychosis and all sorts of mental health problems. It could be that she was bat **** crazy every time she did it. But then what does society do about a person who has psychotic episodes and harms others during them? She either needs to go to prison or she needs to go to a hospital for the mentally ill. In either case, she will be put back out on the street in no time at all. 

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/can-a-lack-of-sleep-cause/

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/828576


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Yeah. Insomnia. :wtf:
> 
> MI mom sentenced to 57 months for sex with minors ? Normangee Star


Funny thing..... if the perp here was a male..... it would have been rape.

The sentence would be much longer than..... 57 months.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I always find these sorts of posts interesting because the number of men who do things like this far out number the women who do it. And in many cases, if not most, their wife stands with them making all kinds of excuses.
> 
> Is iT post worthy because it's rarer for women to do this, so when one is caught it's big news?
> 
> And yes, it's awful, no matter who does it. And it's awful when a spouse makes excuse for the perpetrator, regardless of gender.


 Why the need for the role reversal comment in threads about women offenders? This seems to be a new trend with you. Why not recognize the post and article for what it is without having to sling mud on the opposite sex? Not very "moderator" like.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

In March she readily admits in court she did these acts at her preliminary hearing. She never denied it. At the end of June she has her "formal court" hearing and pleads guilty. Now we are in August and she gets her sentence. All the while she has been free on bail. Am I the only one who thinks it's ridiculous that considering she admitted her guilt 5 months ago that here we are now finally sending her to jail. And we wonder why are legal system is overloaded and slow.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

honcho said:


> In March she readily admits in court she did these acts at her preliminary hearing. She never denied it. At the end of June she has her "formal court" hearing and pleads guilty. Now we are in August and she gets her sentence. All the while she has been free on bail. Am I the only one who thinks it's ridiculous that considering she admitted her guilt 5 months ago that here we are now finally sending her to jail. And we wonder why are legal system is overloaded and slow.


Think this is bad?....

Look at how long it takes them to get through a white collar criminal case.....those things drag on for YEARS.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Why the need for the role reversal comment in threads about women offenders? This seems to be a new trend with you. Why not recognize the post and article for what it is without having to sling mud on the opposite sex? Not very "moderator" like.


When a moderator moderates they tell you they are moderating.

When they do not tell you they are moderating then they are not here in their capacity as a volunteer, unpaid moderator.

They are here in their capacity as a member of TAM.

Speaking as a moderator I advise you to not use the "moderator card" to disrespect the views of another TAM member.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

...


----------

